# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Đấu nối THC F1620 sử dụng với Mach3

## hieu_potter

Xin chào các bác.
EM đang dựng con máy plasma, tới phần đấu nối THC thì gặp một số khó khăn. Rất mong các bác nhín chút thời gian để giúp đỡ em.
Em dùng bộ THC F1620E, trong manual nó ghi thế này:


Vấn đề như sau:
- Em không biết chân nào dùng để nhận tín hiệu START từ BOB, chân nào trả tín hiệu ARC_OK về BOB.
- 2 chân UP, DOWN nhận tín hiệu từ BOB để JOG đầu cắt lên xuống. Em không biết làm thế nào, vì BOB xuất tín hiệu trục Z là PUL/DIR mà!
Bác nào có kinh nghiệm với bộ THC này thì chỉ giáo em với. Chứ em đang rối quá! :Frown: 
Đa tạ!

----------


## thuyên1982

chân 1.4 nhận tín hiệu star. chân tranfer2  đấu vào thc on ( arc - ok). 1.9 đấu vào estop.
thc f1620e này chạy với motor dc.

----------

hieu_potter, khoa.address

----------


## hieu_potter

Thanks bác thuyên1982 rất nhiều. Em đã đấu nối đc vào mach3. Còn một lỗi như sau: khi THC đang dò phôi và mồi plasma thì mach3 không đợi tín hiệu ARC_OK, dẫn đến bị mất một đoạn đường cắt. Nhờ các bác tư vấn e thêm. Thanks nhiều ak!

----------


## hieu_potter

Em đã hoàn thành con máy rồi. Chạy tương đối, gọi là chấp nhận đc. Thanks các bác rất nhiều!

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> Em đã hoàn thành con máy rồi. Chạy tương đối, gọi là chấp nhận đc. Thanks các bác rất nhiều!


em cũng đang nghiên cứu và làm con plasma. có gì không hiểu nhờ anh hỗ trợ nhé.
bob mach3 annh xài loại nào ạ. anh cho em xin cấu hình máy anh để em tham khảo với nhé

----------


## hieu_potter

Bạn pm vào zalo mình đi 0974753247

----------


## honganle

> Bạn pm vào zalo mình đi 0974753247


dạ. em có gửi kb rồi nha anh.

----------

